

Natural Language Processing Class (nlp-class) starts to be announced - cweber
http://www.nlp-class.org/
As stated on twitter (https://twitter.com/#!/nlp_class/status/170616087661121536) they expect to start between Feb 27 and Mar 5
======
cweber
As stated on twitter
<https://twitter.com/#!/nlp_class/status/170616087661121536> it can start til
Mar 5

